# Muere un turista al precipitarse desde las islas Malgrats. Vídeo



## Cormac (12 May 2022)

Un turista holandés de 23 años ha fallecido este mediodía tras precipitarse desde las islas Malgrats (Mallorca).

El suceso ha tenido lugar sobre las 13.45 horas. En ese momento, los equipos de emergencia han sido alertados de que una persona se había precipitado en el mirador de las islas Malgrats, en Santa Ponsa.
noticia completa aqui


----------



## Mundocruel (12 May 2022)

Precipitarse suena a suceso imprevisto.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (12 May 2022)

buen ostiazo compadre


----------



## Dr.Nick (12 May 2022)




----------



## Ciigarro Puro (12 May 2022)




----------



## HARLEY66 (12 May 2022)

Vaya veranito le espera a Darwin


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 May 2022)

No toquen las barandillas...oh wait


----------



## Rediooss (12 May 2022)

No se ha precipitado, se ha tirado, es un acto voluntario.
Que manera más tonta de morir, joder, si eso estaba muy desnivelado, le faltó un metro, un metrito na más...


----------



## InigoMontoya (12 May 2022)




----------



## Jake el perro (12 May 2022)

Se ha rascado un poco


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (12 May 2022)

Qué manera más tonta de perder la vida.

Aunque hubiera caído al agua, se hubiera hecho polvo.


----------



## El_neutral (12 May 2022)

Buen día llevamos hoy, en Magaluf otro muerto por Balconing y también con VÍDEO:

Graban la caída del turista fallecido en Magaluf


----------



## Benedicto Camela (12 May 2022)

Seguramente había invertido todo en criptomonedas.


----------



## Hamtel (12 May 2022)

Y seguro que la que está grabando es su mujer. Vaya subnormales


----------



## luron (12 May 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> Buen día llevamos hoy, en Magaluf otro muerto por Balconing y también con VÍDEO:
> 
> Graban la caída del turista fallecido en Magaluf



Este verano parece que viene fuertecillo.


----------



## Hamtel (12 May 2022)

Al parecer, el *turista ha llegado esta mañana* con su mujer e hijo a las islas Malgrats con un *barco alquilado*. En un momento dado, se ha subido a unas roscas, y se ha *tirado desde una altura considerable*, sufriendo fuertes golpes en la cabeza.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Un turista holandés de 23 años ha fallecido este mediodía tras precipitarse desde las islas Malgrats (Mallorca).
> 
> El suceso ha tenido lugar sobre las 13.45 horas. En ese momento, los equipos de emergencia han sido alertados de que una persona se había precipitado en el mirador de las islas Malgrats, en Santa Ponsa.
> noticia completa aqui



Murió de COVID.

Está claro.


----------



## brickworld (12 May 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Al parecer, el *turista ha llegado esta mañana* con su mujer e hijo a las islas Malgrats con un *barco alquilado*. En un momento dado, se ha subido a unas roscas, y se ha *tirado desde una altura considerable*, sufriendo fuertes golpes en la cabeza.



Ya sabemos que la ohmygod es la mujer del susodicho y menos mal que ha sufrido solo fuertes golpes en la cabeza 

De verdad hay gente tan retrasadamente rica que va en barquito a unas islas y no se le ocurre hacer otra cosa que hacer el monguer?
Necesitamos la bio de este retrasado mental y si es posible una foto más de cerca para ver el fenotipo


----------



## Viviendo Digno (12 May 2022)

Tremenda golpisa


----------



## Armando Bronca Segura666 (12 May 2022)

Pero le a quedado un vídeo chulisimo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 May 2022)

Julioooo borraxooo

El grito del pavo es hipnotico.


----------



## brickworld (12 May 2022)

Ostia puta no lo había oído bien pero parece que en los primeros segundos además de la madre (supuestamente) se escucha un berrido de larva bebé...

Fantástico documento de los últimos momentos del pater familiae que le va a quedar al chavalín...


----------



## cortoplacista (12 May 2022)

Juventud divino destrozo.

Esto deja al balconing en un juego de piratas.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (12 May 2022)

DEP.
Aplicando conocimientos de Física a nivel de 1.º de Bachillerato (y/o de 2.º para ir más seguro, y aquí la seguridad es importante), se podía haber ahorrado una muerte tonta. Sí, incluso con el Bachillerato de ahora, que ya sabemos es inferior a nuestro viejo BUP. (EDITO: Bueno, quizá no, porque aunque no tocase roca sino agua, es muy alto).
..........
Una segunda versión cinematográfica de _Mar adentro_ duraría solo cinco minutos en vez de 125.


----------



## kikelon (12 May 2022)

Todo para subir una mierda de video más al TikTok, pero si es que se ve que la distancia no la va a poder superar de un salto, la peña flipa y se juega la vida por el puto postureo, y muchas veces, como en el caso que nos ocupa, la pierde.


----------



## kikelon (12 May 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> Buen día llevamos hoy, en Magaluf otro muerto por Balconing y también con VÍDEO:
> 
> Graban la caída del turista fallecido en Magaluf



En ese se ve, tanto parriba pabajo que va hasta las trancas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 May 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> Buen día llevamos hoy, en Magaluf otro muerto por Balconing y también con VÍDEO:
> 
> Graban la caída del turista fallecido en Magaluf



Ese esta puesto de todo, esa forma de ir follado por el balcon no es normal, incluso para un guiri.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 May 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No toquen las barandillas...oh wait



Aquí ni barandilllas. Las cuales delimitan la zona segura del peligro. No están pensadas para apoyarse, salvo que las especificaciones técnicas de su construcción y diseño así lo permitan. Aquí directamente no se puede ni poner barandillas en el borde porque es una zona en constante erosión. Las barandillas deben de estar como minimo a 10 o 15 metros.


----------



## Hamtel (12 May 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> Todo para subir una mierda de video más al TikTok, pero si es que se ve que la distancia no la va a poder superar de un salto, la peña flipa y se juega la vida por el puto postureo, y muchas veces, como en el caso que nos ocupa, la pierde.



Bueno. El video ya se ha hecho viral.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (12 May 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


>



Muy bueno, muy bueno...


----------



## brickworld (12 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Ostia puta no lo había oído bien pero parece que en los primeros segundos además de la madre (supuestamente) se escucha un berrido de larva bebé...
> 
> Fantástico documento de los últimos momentos del pater familiae que le va a quedar al chavalín...



Ya está confirmado el ohmygod y el berrido del niño son desde el barquito chupiguay que había alquilado para pasar un agradable día...

Retrasado el retrasada ella por dejarle hacer el gilipollas, por cierto en un lado ponen 23 en otro 31 años, así tiene cojones la gente idiotizados por el PUTIGRAM 

Según informan fuentes de los servicios de emergencia, el accidente ha ocurrido a las dos menos cuarto de la tarde, en la costa de las Malgrats, en la parte más alta. *El joven, un turista holandés de 31 años, ha accedido al lugar en un barco junto a su pareja y su hijo de corta edad*. Una vez en el lugar *ha ascendido escalando a la parte más alta del acantilado, a unos 25 metros de altura, y se ha lanzado al mar mientras su pareja lo grababa en vídeo.* Sin embargo, ha calculado mal el salto y* se ha estrellado contra las rocas de la base del acantilado.* El joven presumiblemente* ha fallecido en el acto, y el cadáver se ha hundido en el agua.


Toda la escena habría sido grabada por la joven en vídeo desde la embarcación.*


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (12 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> en la costa de las Malgrats,



A partir de ahora, más que nunca "la costa de las Malgrats", que quiere decir "de los pesares".


----------



## Can Pistraus (12 May 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Bueno. El video ya se ha hecho viral.



el postureo os pierde


----------



## Shingen (12 May 2022)

Otra victima del darwinismo


----------



## El_neutral (12 May 2022)

Se debían de creer que por ser un holandés mazadito-deportista guaperas de gimnasio que hace crossfit, pesas y luce musculitos, pues ya puede sobrevivir a todo. Y no es así, ante una caída de ese calibre da igual lo deportista/musculitos que seas.

Y es que incluso aunque no se hubiese dado contra esa roca y hubiese caído al agua, lo más probable es que se hubiese reventado contra las rocas del fondo.


----------



## parserito (12 May 2022)

Lo verdaderamente alucinante es que haya llegado a los 31 años siendo tan profundamente subnormal. Vaya trauma para la mujer, ver como tu pareja se espachurra junto con toda su imbecilidad.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (12 May 2022)

vaya ostion


----------



## ratoncitoperez (12 May 2022)

Se ha tirado voluntariamente. Quién lo graba?


----------



## brickworld (12 May 2022)

El grito que lanza el susodicho es porque ya ha visto el marrón que se le viene debajo no? Porque no parece el típico grito del puenting de yuhuuuu

Sino el argggorgggghhhh PLOF


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 May 2022)

Los holandeses no tienen familiaridad con las rocas ni con las alturas.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (12 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Los holandeses no tienen familiaridad con las rocas ni con las alturas.



Y además viven en una constante depresión.


----------



## Ace Tone (12 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> El grito que lanza el susodicho es porque ya ha visto el marrón que se le viene debajo no? Porque no parece el típico grito del puenting de yuhuuuu
> 
> Sino el argggorgggghhhh PLOF



Sí, el grito parece que es de desesperación cuando ve el hostión que se va a pegar. La gente es cada vez más subnormal.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (12 May 2022)

Al parecer, el turista ha llegado esta mañana con su mujer e hijo a las islas Malgrats con un barco alquilado. En un momento dado, se ha subido a unas rocas, y se ha tirado desde una altura considerable


----------



## Dr. Oldman (12 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Ostia puta no lo había oído bien pero parece que en los primeros segundos además de la madre (supuestamente) se escucha un berrido de larva bebé...
> 
> Fantástico documento de los últimos momentos del pater familiae que le va a quedar al chavalín...



AL menos podra decir que su padre era un idiota con DO y lo puede hacer con pruebas graficas.


----------



## Ordel (12 May 2022)

Un subnormal menos


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (12 May 2022)

Vaya muerte más estúpida, si se ve a leguas nada más mirar esas rocas que lanzarse de ahí es un suicidio.
Además está altísimo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 May 2022)

2 npcs menos


----------



## Okjito (12 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> No se ha precipitado, se ha tirado, es un acto voluntario.
> Que manera más tonta de morir, joder, si eso estaba muy desnivelado, le faltó un metro, un metrito na más...



Aunque hubiera llegado al agua habría palmado. A esa altura el agua es cemento si no entras bien...y este tío estaba entrando fatal


----------



## Okjito (12 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> El grito que lanza el susodicho es porque ya ha visto el marrón que se le viene debajo no? Porque no parece el típico grito del puenting de yuhuuuu
> 
> Sino el argggorgggghhhh PLOF



Yo hace años me la ostie en un salto en un barranco y ya desde el momento que despegas sabes que has fallado el salto y te sale ese gritico. Yo tuve suerte ya que fueron 10 metros... ya estoy como nuevo... este subnormal ha intentado un salto imposible y sin darse impulso. Pone 25 metros pero facilmente son 35...además que las rocas siguen bajo el agua. Aunque hubiera sido salto limpio sin rocas se habría hecho puré al entrar al agua ya que no tiene técnica alguna y a esas alturas el agua es cemento si no entras bien


----------



## Decimus (12 May 2022)

suicidio


----------



## Okjito (12 May 2022)

Pero si graba la mujer como cojones tenemos el video disponible? YO grabo a un colega haciendo algo así (aunqe sea un salto de 10 metros), veo que se ostia y borro el video en el acto.


----------



## Decimus (12 May 2022)

es que ante esto no se puede hacer nada. La inteligencia de cada uno está ahí.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (12 May 2022)

Estos vidrios me hacen sentirme más hinteligente de lo que realmente soy.


----------



## Rediooss (12 May 2022)

Verás que discusión más tonta vamos a tener.

A simple vista tu ves que le faltaron dos metros, pues yo digo que uno, ¿ y qué mas da, de verdad es eso lo importante?

Hombre, lo otro no te lo compro, o es que yo soy demasiado ingenuo, pero si se tira por ahí habrán visto antes, se habrán cerciorado de no había roca debajo del agua, digo yo ehhhh, que es lo que se me ocurre a mí, y de no ser así esto lo catalogo ya no de un accidente, si no de un suicidio.


----------



## MOCHIL0 (12 May 2022)

Se podía haber salvado si hubiera cogido carrerilla. Pero era de lo más retrasado de Holanda y sólo retrocede tres pasos. Un subnormal de enciclopedia


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Un turista holandés de 23 años ha fallecido este mediodía tras precipitarse desde las islas Malgrats (Mallorca).
> 
> El suceso ha tenido lugar sobre las 13.45 horas. En ese momento, los equipos de emergencia han sido alertados de que una persona se había precipitado en el mirador de las islas Malgrats, en Santa Ponsa.
> noticia completa aqui





El_neutral dijo:


> Buen día llevamos hoy, en Magaluf otro muerto por Balconing y también con VÍDEO:
> 
> Graban la caída del turista fallecido en Magaluf




En ambas noticias pone que "se han precipitado".
Se han precipitado midiendo distancias, no te jode, esos dos mongolos se han tirado voluntariamente. 
En fin, la selección natural siguiendo su curso.


----------



## brickworld (12 May 2022)

El precipitado es el nuevo repentinado

EUFEMISMOS DE MIERDA EN UNA SOCIEDAD BUENISTA DE MIERDA


----------



## axl (12 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Ya está confirmado el ohmygod y el berrido del niño son desde el barquito chupiguay que había alquilado para pasar un agradable día...
> 
> Retrasado el retrasada ella por dejarle hacer el gilipollas, por cierto en un lado ponen 23 en otro 31 años, así tiene cojones la gente idiotizados por el PUTIGRAM
> 
> ...



25 metros?eso es bastante mas de esa altura,ni un puto especialista en cliff diving se tiraria desde ahi con esas rocas en medio,estaba muerto desde el momento en que se le ocurrio su patetica idea


----------



## Redwill (12 May 2022)

Premio darwing, cuando juegas a la tombola de los tontos a veces te toca el premio.



Hamtel dijo:


> Y seguro que la que está grabando es su mujer. Vaya subnormales



Confirmado, acabo de leerlo en el periodico local, ademas con bonus track, grabado por su propia mujer con su propio hijo al lado, desde el barco, un exito rotundo.


----------



## Okjito (12 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Iba bien hasta que se estampó contra la roca, caía de pie, luego ya con el ostión lo de menos es como cayó al agua, ya estaba muerto cuando tocó agua.
> 
> ¿ La altura si hubiera caído bien y no se estampara contra la roca lo hubiera matado igual? Pues no lo sabremos nunca, la verdad.



no se tío...el video no es de mucha calidad pero te diría que la entrada al agua no habría sido correcta. También es verdad que en que despega sabe que va a palmar y ya te la suda todo supongo. el grito que suelta es morbo puro


----------



## gdr100 (12 May 2022)

Para quien no le vaya el vídeo, puede verlo aquí: 








Salto mortal en las Islas Malgrats: La mujer del fallecido filmó el momento


El varón se golpeó contra las rocas cuando se lanzaba al vacío desde un acantilado. El varón se golpeó contra las rocas cuando se lanzaba al vacío desde un acantilado.




www.google.com





Creo que las pelis de Marvel han hecho mucho daño. Este se creía que iba a aterrizar como Thor o el Capitán América, sin un rasguño.


----------



## McNulty (12 May 2022)

Mamá mamá, como se murió papi...??

Búscalo en google.


----------



## César Borgia (12 May 2022)

Lo de que se han precipitado este y el de Magaluf será porque estamos en mayo y aún es pronto para la temporada de balconing ....


----------



## Hamtel (12 May 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Pero si graba la mujer como cojones tenemos el video disponible? YO grabo a un colega haciendo algo así (aunqe sea un salto de 10 metros), veo que se ostia y borro el video en el acto.



Tú y cualquier persona con decencia. pero estos gilipollas sólo habían ido allí para grabarse haciendo el subnormal y subirlo a las redes


----------



## DonManuel (12 May 2022)

No entiendo que ha podido salir mal.


----------



## Gonzalor (12 May 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> No puedo abrir el vídeo.
> 
> Hay algún alma caritativa que me ayude a satisfacer mi curiosidad morbosa?



Gilipollas salta al mar desde lo alto de un peñasco, no llega al agua y se mata contra las rocas.


----------



## Können (12 May 2022)

Si avanzais el video despacio cuando impacta veréis que parece que pierde algún miembro en el impacto. Parece una pierna 

El no se va a enterar pero ella va a estar jodida toda la vida.


----------



## gdr100 (12 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Gilipollas salta al mar desde lo alto de un peñasco, no llega al agua y se mata contra las rocas.



Encontrada la forma de verlo.

Gracias.


----------



## Okjito (12 May 2022)

diría que no... parece que entra con los 4 miembros.


Können dijo:


> Si avanzais el video despacio cuando impacta veréis que parece que pierde algún miembro en el impacto. Parece una pierna
> 
> El no se va a enterar pero ella va a estar jodida toda la vida.


----------



## Können (12 May 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> diría que no... parece que entra con los 4 miembros.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056291



Cierto, ha sido una ilusión óptica la mía.


----------



## Fígaro (12 May 2022)

Como los rusos del año pasado ningunos…los ahogados en la cala aquella de Torrevieja.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 May 2022)

Hay que ver, lo tozuda que es la gravedad.


----------



## axl (12 May 2022)

son unos 3 segundos de caida,aprox 45 metros,45 putos metros,unos 14 pisos de altura


----------



## axl (12 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Lo de que se han precipitado este y el de Magaluf será porque estamos en mayo y aún es pronto para la temporada de balconing ....



estan de calentamiento


----------



## DonManuel (12 May 2022)

Murió haciendo lo que más le gustaba: hacer el subnormal. Rascarse la espalda. Bucear. Llamar la atención. Hacerse famoso.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 May 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Lo verdaderamente alucinante es que haya llegado a los 31 años siendo tan profundamente subnormal. Vaya trauma para la mujer, ver como tu pareja se espachurra junto con toda su imbecilidad.



una refutación anecdótica del darwinismo, "sobreviven los más aptos", ya se ve, ya.


----------



## ANS² (12 May 2022)

si aunque hubiese llegado al agua yo creo que se mata igual

¿cuántos metros hay ahí?


----------



## parserito (12 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> una refutación anecdótica del darwinismo, "sobreviven los más aptos", ya se ve, ya.



El darwinismo apenas aplica ya, excepto en casos como este. Antes al mas tonto se lo comía un oso, ahora le damos una paguica.


----------



## intensito (12 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Iba bien hasta que se estampó contra la roca, caía de pie, luego ya con el ostión lo de menos es como cayó al agua, ya estaba muerto cuando tocó agua.
> 
> ¿ La altura si hubiera caído bien y no se estampara contra la roca lo hubiera matado igual? Pues no lo sabremos nunca, la verdad.



La altura era más de 30 metros fijo, esto es obvio simplemente por el tiempo que se pega en caída libre (más de 3 segundos). A esa altura incluso los clavadistas más experimentados necesitan ponerse un traje especial, concienciarse bien y a pesar de ello pueden pasarlas putas, romperse un oído o dejarse algún hueso, así que imagínate un turista en bañador y que iría medio borracho (si vas a pasar un día caluroso en yate qué menos que cargar la nevera con cervezas frías)

¿De haber caído al agua hubiese muerto? Pues viendo la forma de las rocas y cómo se meten en el agua (no se meten verticalmente), lo más probable es que donde comienza el agua haya rocas sumergidas a menos de 2 metros, lo que equivale a muerte segura. No tiene pinta de que el fallecido se hubiese dado una vuelta buceando por ese lugar para inspeccionar el terreno.

De todos modos, a mí me extraña que su familia en el barco le esté grabando tranquilamente en vez de estar gritándole para que no se tire. ¿No se daban cuenta de que había un 90% de posibilidades de muerte y 10% de quedarse como Ramón Sampedro?


----------



## Risitas (12 May 2022)

Debió subir arriba y luego sintió pereza por volver a bajar y decidió saltar....

Yo si mi pareja me pidiese que le grabase un salto así me negaba a hacerlo.

Esta no solo lo graba, va y lo publica...


----------



## thanos2 (12 May 2022)

Para el seguro cuenta como suicidio. Igual si te mueres al día siguiente de vacunarte.


----------



## Vilux (12 May 2022)

axl dijo:


> son unos 3 segundos de caida,aprox 45 metros,45 putos metros,unos 14 pisos de altura



3 segundos de caída son 105 Km/h velocidad de impacto.

Si hubiese ido directo al agua el resultado habría sido el mismo.


----------



## parserito (12 May 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> 3 segundos de caída son 105 Km/h velocidad de impacto.
> 
> Si hubiese ido directo al agua el resultado habría sido el mismo.



Muy probablemente asi es. No parece ningun experto desde luego, con MUCHA, muchisima suerte igual solo se parte algun hueso o se destroza los intestinos al metersele agua por el ojete a 105 km/h. Pero mucha suerte tendria que tener.

Incomprensible que la mujer grabe tan tranquila sin darse cuenta de que es muy probable que vaya a ser viuda en pocos segundos


----------



## Buff88 (12 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Ostia puta no lo había oído bien pero parece que en los primeros segundos además de la madre (supuestamente) se escucha un berrido de larva bebé...
> 
> Fantástico documento de los últimos momentos del pater familiae que le va a quedar al chavalín...



Para rematar, que el anormal se ha reproducido...


----------



## Vilux (12 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> una refutación anecdótica del darwinismo, "sobreviven los más aptos", ya se ve, ya.



En el darwinismo solo cuenta sobrevivir lo suficiente como para pasar tus genes a la siguiente generación. Este pavo tenía al menos una larva, no es premio Darwin.


----------



## Archimanguina (12 May 2022)

Ese se libró del picasso color nevera por las bravas


----------



## cnk57 (12 May 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Vaya veranito le espera a Darwin



Pues horas extra tocan, de todos los que siguen vivos porque no pudieron salir por las restricciones.


----------



## Ace Tone (12 May 2022)

intensito dijo:


> La altura era más de 30 metros fijo, esto es obvio simplemente por el tiempo que se pega en caída libre (más de 3 segundos).



Esa altura serán unos 45-50 metros.


----------



## AssGaper (12 May 2022)

Mola el grito, se da cuenta en pleno salto que la ha cagado y empieza a agitar los brazos como un subnormal pareciendo un pollo nervioso para creer que asi va a volar 1 metro más en su su desplazamiento en su mal calculo. Mola el reventón de costillar que se mete.

Mis dies.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (12 May 2022)

Si este tipo de casos cuentan como "muerte por otras causas" nos van a contaminar los datos a los "antivacunas"...


----------



## hemorroide (12 May 2022)

Aunque hubiera llegado al mar salvando las rocas, lo que supongo que estaba en su imaginación, el ostión contra el agua no es moco de pavo.


----------



## urano (12 May 2022)

Armando Bronca Segura666 dijo:


> Pero le a quedado un vídeo chulisimo



Y a la h también facha analfabeto


----------



## Poseidón (12 May 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1056125



@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha

PD: El del hilo que se joda. Yo a la familia le cobraba hasta el ultimo centimo por todo los gastos que nos causa esa gentuza.


----------



## secuestrado (12 May 2022)

Estaba vacunado?


----------



## intensito (12 May 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> Buen día llevamos hoy, en Magaluf otro muerto por Balconing y también con VÍDEO:
> 
> Graban la caída del turista fallecido en Magaluf



El del balcón tiene toda la pinta de que lo más suave que se ha metido es la droga caníbal. Parece un animal salvaje fuera de sí.


----------



## axl (12 May 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> 3 segundos de caída son 105 Km/h velocidad de impacto.
> 
> Si hubiese ido directo al agua el resultado habría sido el mismo.



Si cae de pie y entrando bien no tiene porque el record de cliff diving son 58 metroS


----------



## Chulazo (12 May 2022)

axl dijo:


> Si cae de pie y entrando bien no tiene porque el record de cliff diving son 58 metroS



Aunque entrase bien en el agua, lo más probable es que en todo ese agua haya rocas sumergidas a poco profundidad. Así que se mataría igual.

Para tirarte de esa altura y no morir, necesitas asegurarte que el agua cubra mínimo 10 metros.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 May 2022)

Próximamente la mujer siendo empotrada en algún otro yate, mientras el subnormal se destroza el cráneo contra unas rocas


----------



## weyler (12 May 2022)

estos videos siempre me dejan con intriga de como seria el siguiente minuto


----------



## luron (12 May 2022)

Como ya habéis dicho, esa altura no es inferior a 40 metros. Lo que el individuo tuviera de riqueza material lo tenía diametralmente opuesto de riqueza mental.
Ese salto aún sin rocas era muerte casi segura, y fijo lesiones muy graves.

No me cabe en la cabeza cómo puede haber gente tan sumamente retrasada mental.

Parece un concurso de darwinismo. Cada año supera al anterior.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (12 May 2022)

Qué sucnormal, debió de pensar que el impulso hacia delante iba a durarle toda la caída. La realidad es que una vez se acaba la fuerza del impulso inicial, la gravedad te encula, y caes a peso plomo.


----------



## CocoVin (12 May 2022)

A esto hay que llamarlo directamente suicidio.


----------



## John Smmith (12 May 2022)

El mundo esta perdido. Todas las generaciones a partir de los milenials han perdido toda capacidad de razocinio. Estamos perdidos, este mundo se acaba y de mala manera.


----------



## parserito (12 May 2022)

axl dijo:


> Si cae de pie y entrando bien no tiene porque el record de cliff diving son 58 metroS



Aun asi, para sobrevivir a esos como minimo 45 metros, sin equipo y sin nada, tendrias que ser el actual ostentador del record, y dudo que fuera él precisamente.


----------



## tovarovsky (12 May 2022)

VIENEN LOS MEJORES!!!


----------



## Cormac (12 May 2022)

weyler dijo:


> estos videos siempre me dejan con intriga de como seria el siguiente minuto


----------



## kron-ragnarok (12 May 2022)

Ha sonado a hueco.


----------



## Von Riné (12 May 2022)

Ciigarro Puro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1056119





HARLEY66 dijo:


> Vaya veranito le espera a Darwin



Tenia hijos.
No es Darwin.


----------



## Elbrujo (12 May 2022)

Seguro que cateaba en fisica


----------



## Lechuga verde (12 May 2022)

Me cawen dios que pedazo de subnormal


----------



## medion_no (12 May 2022)

Ohmygud.


----------



## Descolonización de España (12 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Murió de COVID.
> 
> Está claro.



Efectivamente. No llevaba la mascarilla protectora.


----------



## magnificent (12 May 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> Todo para subir una mierda de video más al TikTok, pero si es que se ve que la distancia no la va a poder superar de un salto, la peña flipa y se juega la vida por el puto postureo, y muchas veces, como en el caso que nos ocupa, la pierde.



Pues que quiere que le diga, a mí me encanta la selección natural de las RRSS, ninguna pena


----------



## Cipotecon (12 May 2022)

Es cosa mía o si pausas el vídeo ves la cabeza o algo separándose del cuerpo antes de tocar el agua??????


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (12 May 2022)

Si encima como ha sonado el golpe....
Ha tenido que quedar el cuerpo bonito.


----------



## dac1 (12 May 2022)

Me ofrezco a consolar a las viudas...


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (13 May 2022)

Una bakuna kovik 19 y como nuevo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 May 2022)

Salto nulo

A ver si en el siguiente mejora


----------



## Goyim desobediente (13 May 2022)

Bien. BIEEEEEN.


----------



## urbi et orbi (13 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Lo de que se han precipitado este y el de Magaluf será porque estamos en mayo y aún es pronto para la temporada de balconing ....



para uno no español como yo
veo que vosotros estáis familiarizados
con ese deporte llamado balconing
pasa mucho con turistas en España?
es la primera vez que lo veo y estoy estupefacto


----------



## El cogorzas (13 May 2022)




----------



## tunante (13 May 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Y seguro que la que está grabando es su mujer. Vaya subnormales



Zu novia dicen...


----------



## °YoMismo° (13 May 2022)

Tenia 23 años, mujer e hijos. Ademas tenia dinero para viajar hasta españa y alquilarse un barco.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (13 May 2022)

25 metros, más o menos 8 plantas de un edificio. Un plan sin fisuras oiga.

Un contrincante menos en el mercado sexual.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (13 May 2022)

Puta plaga de cerdos turistas anglojudíos. Así revienten todos con sus papelitos


----------



## El_Mithrandir (13 May 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Si encima como ha sonado el golpe....
> Ha tenido que quedar el cuerpo bonito.



No creo que sea un sepelio de ataúd abierto. De ninguno de los dos videos compartidos en el hilo.

Este es el perfil ideal que "los de arriba" han moldeado, no hay más que ver estos videos, o darte una vuelta (no recomendable) por los suburbios de las principales capitales de Europa, el triunfo absoluto de la irresponsabilidad, individual y colectiva.


----------



## grebleips (13 May 2022)

No veo el drama, la verdad. El hijo lo hará mejor.


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 May 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> Buen día llevamos hoy, en Magaluf otro muerto por Balconing y también con VÍDEO:
> 
> Graban la caída del turista fallecido en Magaluf




Este año que forero se encarga de llevar la cuenta para el Mundial de Balconing de los Guiris? Antes de Plandemia los putos ingleses estaban viendo amenazada su supremacia en este deporte por varias nacionalidades. Estuvo emocionante.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 May 2022)

Ha abierto demasiado las piernas en el aire, y el choque con las rocas le penaliza bastante, se esfuman sus opciones de medalla.


----------



## adal86 (13 May 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> DEP.
> Aplicando conocimientos de Física a nivel de 1.º de Bachillerato (y/o de 2.º para ir más seguro, y aquí la seguridad es importante), se podía haber ahorrado una muerte tonta. Sí, incluso con el Bachillerato de ahora, que ya sabemos es inferior a nuestro viejo BUP. (EDITO: Bueno, quizá no, porque aunque no tocase roca sino agua, es muy alto).
> ..........
> Una segunda versión cinematográfica de _Mar adentro_ duraría solo cinco minutos en vez de 125.



Tío, ¿Qué cojones bachiller? En primaria ya se tiene que saber que eso mata. A esa altura te matas, y lo de menos es si tocas la piedra o no. En fin, que hay que ser retrasado. La parca va a tener que hacer muchas horas extra este verano...


----------



## adal86 (13 May 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Yo hace años me la ostie en un salto en un barranco y ya desde el momento que despegas sabes que has fallado el salto y te sale ese gritico. Yo tuve suerte ya que fueron 10 metros... ya estoy como nuevo... este subnormal ha intentado un salto imposible y sin darse impulso. Pone 25 metros pero facilmente son 35...además que las rocas siguen bajo el agua. Aunque hubiera sido salto limpio sin rocas se habría hecho puré al entrar al agua ya que no tiene técnica alguna y a esas alturas el agua es cemento si no entras bien



Amigo, 10 metros no es nada. Sí te ahostiaste saltando desde 10 metros es que sencillamente no sabes.

Y sobre este tío...la altura esa se puede saltar pero hay que saber muy bien lo que se hace. Ahí hay lo menos 25-30 metros, y a esa altura, como caigas mal, te partes por la mitad.

En fin...un tonto menos. Lo raro es que haya llegado a los 30.


----------



## adal86 (13 May 2022)

Chulazo dijo:


> Aunque entrase bien en el agua, lo más probable es que en todo ese agua haya rocas sumergidas a poco profundidad. Así que se mataría igual.
> 
> Para tirarte de esa altura y no morir, necesitas asegurarte que el agua cubra mínimo 10 metros.



Me juego los huevos a que ese retrasado no miro el fondo que hay. Se hubiera hecho papilla con el fondo igualmente, que para tirarte de esa altura necesitas una pasada de profundidad.


----------



## vanderwilde (13 May 2022)

Se ve claramente que ha sido un suicidio.


----------



## Cens0r (13 May 2022)

Quienes tenemos algo que perder no arriesgamos la vida conscientemente.


----------



## jolu (13 May 2022)

Yo creo que era consciente de que a esa altura caer al agua equivaldría a muerte. Es por eso que ha querido hacer una "escala" para rebajar la altura y por eso ha intentado tocar antes la roca para perder velocidad y tener una entrada al agua mas suave.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 May 2022)

Pero si se nota a simple vista el saliente de la parte de abajo y la diferencia de distancia que había con el pico, y eso con un salto no lo superas, necesitas más altura o saltar con más fuerza.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (13 May 2022)

Darwin OnFire, seguro que llevaba 3 vacunas metidas, vete a saber si no induce otros comportamientos las ponzoñas de mierda.

Jugaba tanto a la ruleta rusa, que si no fueron las vacunas lo mató su estupidez y la física es asi de cabrona, el saliente no se aparta por ti, o le superas o te vas, eso si sobrevives al agua desde esa altura...



luron dijo:


> Como ya habéis dicho, esa altura no es inferior a 40 metros. Lo que el individuo tuviera de riqueza material lo tenía diametralmente opuesto de riqueza mental.
> Ese salto aún sin rocas era muerte casi segura, y fijo lesiones muy graves.
> 
> No me cabe en la cabeza cómo puede haber gente tan sumamente retrasada mental.
> ...




Fijo que palmó pasta con las cryptos y simuló su propio accidente "real", ya tu sabeh.

Anda que si llega a vivir en la España de los curros de mierda, las viviendas caras y salarios putrefactos si habria llegado a esa edad.


----------



## Puertas (13 May 2022)

La doctora Acebedo está pidiendo una investigación sobre las vacunas y los despeñamientos.


----------



## Okjito (13 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Amigo, 10 metros no es nada. Sí te ahostiaste saltando desde 10 metros es que sencillamente no sabes.
> 
> Y sobre este tío...la altura esa se puede saltar pero hay que saber muy bien lo que se hace. Ahí hay lo menos 25-30 metros, y a esa altura, como caigas mal, te partes por la mitad.
> 
> En fin...un tonto menos. Lo raro es que haya llegado a los 30.



Era un salto muy técnico y en lateral. Caí fuera del agua...pero es que acertar era jodido. . Mi máximo de altura está en el salto a media altura de rapel del barranco del Sorrosal. No se cuanto sale...diría que 17-20 metros. Ahora ya solo salto en los saltos marcados en reseña jaja los otros se los dejo a los jovenes


----------



## Chortina de Humo (13 May 2022)

Y era su primer dia de vacaciones  que bien eh? Empiezan fuertecitas


----------



## OvEr0n (13 May 2022)

¿Cual era el plan?


----------



## Parlakistan (13 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Los holandeses no tienen familiaridad con las rocas ni con las alturas.



Cierto, muy buena observación.


----------



## RFray (13 May 2022)

Buen salto, vive dios, "casi" lo logra.


----------



## kikelon (13 May 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Pues que quiere que le diga, a mí me encanta la selección natural de las RRSS, ninguna pena



A mi no me gusta que muera la gente por estupideces, y aunque ha sido muy imbécil y ha dejado un niño huérfano, ha dejado una buena última lección para su hijo. Si yo fuera su madre le pondría el video cada cierto tiempo, sobre todo cuando se acerque a la adolescencia.


----------



## Chortina Premium (13 May 2022)

A veces pienso si esas personas que cometen esas gilipolleces no querían suicidarse, me cuesta creer que alguien con 2 dedos de frente piense que va a salir ileso de esa locura.


----------



## kamikaze (13 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Ese se libró del picasso color nevera por las bravas



El puente de la autovía, la calita apartada en Mallorca...

Todo vale para dejar de remar, y además éste tenía el pack completo: larva, bigo yonki de las RRSS y encima le obliga a alquilar un puto yate.

Lo raro es que no se hubiera tirado de cabeza para asegurarse.


----------



## Ace Tone (13 May 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> A mi no me gusta que muera la gente por estupideces, y aunque ha sido muy imbécil y ha dejado un niño huérfano, ha dejado una buena última lección para su hijo. Si yo fuera su madre le pondría el video cada cierto tiempo, sobre todo cuando se acerque a la adolescencia.



Y puedes conseguir, con la tortura del vídeo de marras, que el chico acabe haciendo lo mismo que su padre. O que se tire al tren, para no seguir aguantándola con el coñazo del vídeo. Con ser huérfano de padre ya tiene bastante como para recordar eso todos los días sin necesidad de cargar aún más las tintas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 May 2022)

en cada accidente de tráfico hay una situación terriblemente trágica aunque sólo nos hablen de estadísticas.

Que por coger el tabaco o cambiar la emisora de la radio
por girar la cabeza para decirle algo al niño que se porta mal 
por mirar el GPS o espantar una abeja que entró en el coche

por cambiar de carril sin mirar o adelantar en una curva ...

¿ alguien se imagina todo lo que sucede después de sangre , gritos , desesperación ... incluso fuego y muerte 

Ahora los móviles pueden servir para solicitar ayuda , pero antes podían pasar horas sin que nadie socorriese .


----------



## Evil_ (13 May 2022)

Muere un turista británico tras precipitarse del balcón de su hotel en Mallorca


Un turista del Reino Unido que pasaba sus vacaciones en Mallorca ha fallecido a primera hora de la mañana al precipitarse al suelo desde un séptimo piso




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## kicorv (13 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Ostia puta no lo había oído bien pero parece que en los primeros segundos además de la madre (supuestamente) se escucha un berrido de larva bebé...
> 
> Fantástico documento de los últimos momentos del pater familiae que le va a quedar al chavalín...



Llamar larva a los bebés es de amargado fracasado total, amego. Por muy foreros que seamos, eso ya es de subnormal profundo.


----------



## Javiser (13 May 2022)

Están ampliando el radio de acción del balconing a acantilados al lado del mar. Es toda una evolución en sus costumbres.


----------



## aron01 (13 May 2022)

No tuvo en cuenta la velocidad de rotación de la tierra ni la dirección del viento, demasiado inconsciente y encima holandés. Un imbécil menos.


----------



## Furillo (13 May 2022)

Yo creo que estaba hasta los cojones de aguantar a su Charo y se ha suicidado delante de ella.


----------



## Jotagb (13 May 2022)

Como se nota que en holanda no hay montañas así, lo ven por la tele y que les sale bien. Otra explicación no tiene.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (13 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Cierto, muy buena observación.



tiene una explicacion simple
le dio mal de alturas al subirse a una roca mas alta que todo su pais
eso le lleva a la locura de lanzarse

para un holandes esos metros de altura son el


----------



## Baltasar G thang (13 May 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Están ampliando el radio de acción del balconing a acantilados al lado del mar. Es toda una evolución en sus costumbres.





estan evolucionando ante nuestros ojos


----------



## Sportacus (13 May 2022)

En los años 80 había trampolines en todas las piscinas, no sé el motivo por el cual los quitaron.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (13 May 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Es cosa mía o si pausas el vídeo ves la cabeza o algo separándose del cuerpo antes de tocar el agua??????



era una cabeza ejectable, cuando tu cuerpo entra en barrena se puede ejectar para poder encajarse en otro cuerpo en perfecto estado


----------



## terraenxebre (13 May 2022)

Hacia sol...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (13 May 2022)

urbi et orbi dijo:


> para uno no español como yo
> veo que vosotros estáis familiarizados
> con ese deporte llamado balconing
> pasa mucho con turistas en España?
> es la primera vez que lo veo y estoy estupefacto



el precio del alcohol en españa es mucho mas bajo que en europa, lo venden en cualquier sitio, a cualquier hora casi (normal porque aqui no se abusa tantisimo), si a eso le sumas los sueldos europeos ellos llegan a la conclusion de que pueden pasar las vacaciones enteras sin comprar agua, solo con alcohol. Probablemente hasta se duchen con alcohol, y luego pasa lo que pasa


----------



## Leros (13 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Ostia puta no lo había oído bien pero parece que en los primeros segundos además de la madre (supuestamente) se escucha un berrido de larva bebé...
> 
> Fantástico documento de los últimos momentos del pater familiae que le va a quedar al chavalín...



Joder, hay que ser tonto para hacer eso pero que mal cuerpo se me ha quedado al ver el video. 
Yo no se que se le pasa a la gente por la cabeza para hacer esas cosas, y más si tienes familia.


----------



## kabeljau (13 May 2022)

Ha actuado la Gravedad, el Sistema Métrico Decimal y Darwin. Todo Ok. 
Es posible que no se haya dañado los pies si ha caído de cabeza, ya lo dirán los camilleros.


----------



## Furymundo (13 May 2022)

me importa una mierda los extranjeros
ojala mueran mas.


----------



## Furymundo (13 May 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Ha actuado la Gravedad, el Sistema Métrico Decimal y Darwin. Todo Ok.
> Es posible que no se haya dañado los pies si ha caído de cabeza, ya lo dirán los camilleros.



la gravedad no existe
como mucho ha actuado la DENSIDAD.
hasta que ha encontrado un material mas denso que el cuerpo del tonto de turno

las rocas


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 May 2022)

Por pura curiosidad científica, me gustaría ver como quedó el cuerpo.
El Darwin ya sabemos que no lo gana, pero una mención, un diploma o algo, eso no se lo puede quitar nadie.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (13 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> el precio del alcohol en españa es mucho mas bajo que en europa, lo venden en cualquier sitio, a cualquier hora casi (normal porque aqui no se abusa tantisimo), si a eso le sumas los sueldos europeos ellos llegan a la conclusion de que pueden pasar las vacaciones enteras sin comprar agua, solo con alcohol. Probablemente hasta se duchen con alcohol, y luego pasa lo que pasa



Y las drogas, que encima casi toda la droga que entra en Europa lo hace por España.
Ya os digo que en Baleares la gente está acostumbrada a estos percales y ni se sorprende.


----------



## Furymundo (13 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Por pura curiosidad científica, *me gustaría ver como quedó el cuerpo.*
> El Darwin ya sabemos que no lo gana, pero una mención, un diploma o algo, eso no se lo puede quitar nadie.



mojado


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (13 May 2022)

Tiene pinta de que ya iba neuromodulado. ¡Ojo con las vacunas!, en realidad no ha sido un suicidio, ha sido un asesinato.


----------



## Cipotecon (13 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> era una cabeza ejectable, cuando tu cuerpo entra en barrena se puede ejectar para poder encajarse en otro cuerpo en perfecto estado


----------



## Lemavos (13 May 2022)

Me sabe mal por la persona que tenga que ir a recogerlo....


----------



## Murray's (13 May 2022)

Cómo se puede precipitar desde una isla?


----------



## Peter Steele (13 May 2022)

¡¡¡¡Que bueno están rodando la segunda parte de Midsommar!!!
Ari Aster puto amo.


----------



## tothewebs (13 May 2022)

Si hubiera cogido un poco de carrerilla en plan salto de longitud, igual se estampaba contra alguna roca que no se ve en el agua, pero no contra esas que estan debajo.

Además de esa forma la caida no es tan vertical, es como en parabola los primeros metros y el golpe es mucho menor


----------



## coda (13 May 2022)

La autopsia ha desvelado que *la causa de la muerte fue por ahogamiento, no por el impacto contra las rocas*. Los médicos han confirmado que, tras el tremendo golpe, el escalador todavía estaba vivo, pero quedó inconsciente y se ahogó en el mar tras quedar posado su cuerpo a unos quince metros de profundidad.

El turista que saltó desde el acantilado de las Malgrats murió ahogado y no por el impacto


----------



## Parlakistan (13 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> el precio del alcohol en españa es mucho mas bajo que en europa, lo venden en cualquier sitio, a cualquier hora casi (normal porque aqui no se abusa tantisimo), si a eso le sumas los sueldos europeos ellos llegan a la conclusion de que pueden pasar las vacaciones enteras sin comprar agua, solo con alcohol. Probablemente hasta se duchen con alcohol, y luego pasa lo que pasa



Yo me he pillado alguna vez pedos del 15 y no se me ocurre ni por asomo hacer locuras de esas. Y mucha gente que hace estupideces peligrosas se ve que está perfectamente sobria, es el ego y las redes lo que los mata, no el alcohol.


----------



## Vorsicht (13 May 2022)

Lo mismo han sido un par de arañazos!


----------



## intensito (13 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo me he pillado alguna vez pedos del 15 y no se me ocurre ni por asomo hacer locuras de esas. Y mucha gente que hace estupideces peligrosas se ve que está perfectamente sobria, es el ego y las redes lo que los mata, no el alcohol.



Los ingleses del balcóning se meten mínimo la droga caníbal


----------



## Parlakistan (13 May 2022)

intensito dijo:


> Los ingleses del balcóning se meten mínimo la droga caníbal



Bueno, lo de esta gente es inexplicable hasta yendo ciegos, y no es el ego de los selfis lo que los mata, creo que les debe faltar un cromosoma o algo de eso a los ingleses.


----------



## fred (13 May 2022)

coda dijo:


> La autopsia ha desvelado que *la causa de la muerte fue por ahogamiento, no por el impacto contra las rocas*. Los médicos han confirmado que, tras el tremendo golpe, el escalador todavía estaba vivo, pero quedó inconsciente y se ahogó en el mar tras quedar posado su cuerpo a unos quince metros de profundidad.
> 
> El turista que saltó desde el acantilado de las Malgrats murió ahogado y no por el impacto



Ojo:
Por su parte, la *Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil*, que instruye las diligencias sobre las causas de la muerte del turista, no ha podido tomar declaración todavía a la mujer del difunto porque se encuentra en estado de shock y no reacciona. La señora, también holandesa y de *origen árabe, como el marido*, estaba grabando el salto y, al parecer, lo retransmitió en una plataforma de internet en directo. En la barca, que habían alquilado, también se encontraban sus dos hijos, el mayor de ellos de cuatro años de edad.


----------



## ivanito (13 May 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> En el darwinismo solo cuenta sobrevivir lo suficiente como para pasar tus genes a la siguiente generación. Este pavo tenía al menos una larva, no es premio Darwin.



No era suyo. Por eso se suicida desde el acantilado cuando se entera.


----------



## ivanito (13 May 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Si este tipo de casos cuentan como "muerte por otras causas" nos van a contaminar los datos a los "antivacunas"...



Esta muerte además es causada por la vacuna, pues es la vacuna lo que le enajena las neuronas para que pierda la percepción del peligro.


----------



## adal86 (13 May 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> A veces pienso si esas personas que cometen esas gilipolleces no querían suicidarse, me cuesta creer que alguien con 2 dedos de frente piense que va a salir ileso de esa locura.



Hay gente retrasada para eso y para mucho más. Yo vivo en una isla en zona de acantilados y te puedo asegurar que no son nada raras las muertes por gente haciendo el imbécil, curiosamente buena parte de ellos extranjeros. Los últimos fue hará cosa de tres meses, 3 muertos y un herido el mismo día, en dos accidentes en dos puntos diferentes de la isla. Dos de los muertos unos amigos suizos que se acercaron mucho a una cala en el mar y vino una ola y arrastró por ellos, de uno se encontró el cadáver y el otro aún sigue desaparecido. 


El otro muerto fue aún más dramático: un hombre alemán recién divorciado se viene a Canarias de vacaciones con su hijo de 10 años. En un día de gran tormenta (insisto, el mismo día que murieron los dos suizos de la anterior historia) no se les ocurre otra cosa a padre e hijo que meterse al agua en un charco con aguas super revueltas, de esos que el agua es completamente blanca de la espuma que se forma a causa de las corrientes. Vino una serie de olas y adiós. El padre consiguió salir vivo pero magullado por todos lados, y al chiquillo se lo tragó el mar. Se montó un dispositivo de búsqueda y el chaval apareció, obviamente muerto, como a las dos semanas.

Y ese tipo de sucesos están aquí a la orden del día, y muchísimos que no acaban en muertes de milagro.


----------



## cujo (13 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Me sabe mal por la persona que tenga que ir a recogerlo....



asi es,


----------



## cujo (13 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ojo:
> Por su parte, la *Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil*, que instruye las diligencias sobre las causas de la muerte del turista, no ha podido tomar declaración todavía a la mujer del difunto porque se encuentra en estado de shock y no reacciona. La señora, también holandesa y de *origen árabe, como el marido*, estaba grabando el salto y, al parecer, lo retransmitió en una plataforma de internet en directo. En la barca, que habían alquilado, también se encontraban sus dos hijos, el mayor de ellos de cuatro años de edad.



bueno, "holandes" pues a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## FuckCommunism (13 May 2022)




----------



## Segismunda (13 May 2022)

¿Con qué parte de cuerpo daría contra las piedras? Si hubiesen sido los pieses igual libraba. Accidente o suicidio, muchas preguntas.

EDITO: ya veo que era un salto lúdico ¿y su señora no veía desde abajo que era muy posible ese final? Porque desde arriba no sé, pero desde abajo era muy obvio. Encima con los hijos y compartiéndolo en redes en directo, esto parece un capítulo derroyente de Black Mirror.


----------



## Talosgüevos (13 May 2022)

Sarna con gusto no pica.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (13 May 2022)

Y la carrerita para pillar impvlso??? Era svbnormal??? 

Dep.


----------



## ivanito (13 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Pero si se nota a simple vista el saliente de la parte de abajo y la diferencia de distancia que había con el pico, y eso con un salto no lo superas, necesitas más altura o saltar con más fuerza.



Yo creo que pisó mal y no pudo dar bien el impulso que necesitaba, o se resbala. Desde el mismo momento en que salta sabe que la ha cagado, por su reacción durante toda la caída.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Yo creo que pisó mal y no pudo dar bien el impulso que necesitaba, o se resbala. Desde el mismo momento en que salta sabe que la ha cagado, por su reacción durante toda la caída.



Así murió hace un montón de años un futbolista o ex futbolista en Tailandia... hay que aprender de los errores de los demás. Descanse en paz.


----------



## ivanito (13 May 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> A veces pienso si esas personas que cometen esas gilipolleces no querían suicidarse, me cuesta creer que alguien con 2 dedos de frente piense que va a salir ileso de esa locura.



Igual ve que sabe que va a perder toda su fortuna en criptodivisas y antes de que se entere su familia de que están en la ruina se suicida para que parezca un accidente.


----------



## fred (13 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Así murió hace un montón de años un futbolista o ex futbolista en Tailandia... hay que aprender de los errores de los demás. Descanse en paz.











El jugador del Oviedo Dubovsky muere en Tailandia tras caer por una catarata


Peter Dubovsky, futbolista eslovaco del Real Oviedo, murió ayer en Surat Thani, localidad a 550 kilómetros de Bangkok, capital de Tailandia. Dubovsky




elpais.com





De la noticia: "El médico que le atendió en el hospital de Surat Thani, el doctor Choomchoke


----------



## ivanito (14 May 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que ya iba neuromodulado. ¡Ojo con las vacunas!, en realidad no ha sido un suicidio, ha sido un asesinato.



Eso decía yo, la vacuna le zombifico, y las rocas y la gravedad hicieron el resto.


----------



## gdr100 (15 May 2022)

El turista que saltó al vacío en las islas Malgrats era exfutbolista del Vitesse y entrenador de kickboxing









El turista que saltó al vacío en las islas Malgrats era exfutbolista del Vitesse y entrenador de kickboxing


Conternación en Holanda por la trágica muerte en Mallorca de Mourad Lamrabatte a los 31 años - El club de fútbol cuya camiseta vistió en la liga holandesa llora su pérdida, así como numerosos amigos que lo conocieron como entrenador de artes marciales




www.diariodemallorca.es


----------



## Barruno (15 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Los holandeses no tienen familiaridad con las rocas ni con las alturas.



Éso he pensado.


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 May 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> El turista que saltó al vacío en las islas Malgrats era exfutbolista del Vitesse y entrenador de kickboxing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo que era es retrasado mental

vacuñado seguro vamos


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> ¿Cual era el plan?



el plan es que no hay plan

la vida de un npc trivacuñado


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 May 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Éso he pensado.



Eso nunca lleva tilde.


----------



## Barruno (15 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Eso nunca lleva tilde.



Pensaba que sí.
No volverá a pasar.
Perdone ustec.


----------



## chortinator (15 May 2022)

Darwin... La naturaleza..


----------



## Walter Sobchak (15 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> ¿Cual era el plan?



Hacer el gilipollas, lo cumplio de sobra.


----------



## cabronavirus (17 May 2022)




----------



## Barruno (17 May 2022)

Era marroquí. Lo dice su entrenador.
Lo que no se es xq tenia apellido italiano.
Estaban sus dos hijos en el barco.
Otro drogadicto de la dopamina.
Por lo visto murió ahogado, no hostiado.









Muere un exfutbolista holandés al lanzarse de un acantilado en Mallorca para grabarse en vídeo


Mourad Lamrabatte estaba de vacaciones con su pareja y sus dos hijos, que presenciaron el terrible accidente




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Harold Papanander (17 May 2022)

Todos los futbolistas son retrasados mentales, de ahí su vocación natural a dicha estúpida afición.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (17 May 2022)

Hombre si era moro pues más celebración

Esto es como la pelicula Hostel pero a la española, por lo que más se paga es por un moro o un inglés, después un francés y luego un puto rojo de mierda.


----------



## M4rk (17 May 2022)

Haz el mono, 
paga el bono.


----------



## sikBCN (17 May 2022)

Un Moro haciendo el mono, lo habitual vamos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 May 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Era marroquí. Lo dice su entrenador.
> Lo que no se es xq tenia apellido italiano.
> Estaban sus dos hijos en el barco.
> Otro drogadicto de la dopamina.
> ...



Apellido italiano por que? por que tiene dos tt? es un moraco 100%


----------



## Il Corvo (17 May 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Era marroquí. Lo dice su entrenador.
> Lo que no se es xq tenia apellido italiano.
> Estaban sus dos hijos en el barco.
> Otro drogadicto de la dopamina.
> ...



Porque el apellido tenga dos t no significa que sea italiano, igual que muchos apellidos turcos que acaban en i


----------



## sirpask (17 May 2022)




----------



## Barruno (17 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Apellido italiano por que? por que tiene dos tt? es un moraco 100%



Básicamente lo decía por eso, sí.


----------



## Orgelmeister (18 May 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Y puedes conseguir, con la tortura del vídeo de marras, que el chico acabe haciendo lo mismo que su padre. O que se tire al tren, para no seguir aguantándola con el coñazo del vídeo. Con ser huérfano de padre ya tiene bastante como para recordar eso todos los días sin necesidad de cargar aún más las tintas.



Bastante tiene sabiendo que es huérfano porque su padre era gilipollas.


----------



## asakopako (18 May 2022)

Que belleza. Es como un billar con acantilados.


----------



## Catalinius (18 May 2022)

Elevando la categoría del balconing....


----------



## Rotto2 (18 May 2022)

El oh my god que no falte.


----------

